# Mason Dump With Gooseneck.



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Just was wondering if you could have a gooseneck hitch inside of a mason dump? i know you would have to have clearance on the sides and that the hitch has to be on the frame. I think i remeber hearing/reading some where you could have a trap door to acces the hitch. So just wondering has any one ever had a gooseneck hitch in a mason dump? Also i would not mind see a picture of it to
Thanks


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

It's do-able, but depends on the length of axle to the end of the bed, and the width of the bed. Need to have clearance for the trailer on the corners of the bed. 

As far as the hitch, yes, the best way is to have a trap or removable door in the bed, with the hitch under that. I've seen one or two that have the removable/turnover style hitch, and it was set up that when in position, it still came just above the bed of the truck. Sorry, I don't have any pictures of any to share.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

greywynd;1461353 said:


> It's do-able, but depends on the length of axle to the end of the bed, and the width of the bed. Need to have clearance for the trailer on the corners of the bed.
> 
> As far as the hitch, yes, the best way is to have a trap or removable door in the bed, with the hitch under that. I've seen one or two that have the removable/turnover style hitch, and it was set up that when in position, it still came just above the bed of the truck. Sorry, I don't have any pictures of any to share.


Thanks, i was just courious if you could do that or not. Thanks


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

The only thing I would add...

If you can't do it on a mason dump, then you can either convert it to a flat-bed dump, or just get a flatbed. I know there is also one company (can't remember off the top of my head) that makes a mason dump with removable sides and rear pillars to convert it to a flat-bed.

And, just make sure the hinge of your trap door is towards the cab so that if you are dumping a load, it will stay shut. If it gets tweaked at all and is facing the wrong way, then it might come open when dumping a load.

...


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I had\have one in an F800 that was for a backup truck. Ours was mounted to the box itself and we had 2 "straps" that came up the side of the frame that we would use to bolt the bed down. Welded the nuts on so it was a couple minute at most to install or remove the bolts and use it as a dump again.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

White Gardens;1461660 said:


> The only thing I would add...
> 
> If you can't do it on a mason dump, then you can either convert it to a flat-bed dump, or just get a flatbed. I know there is also one company (can't remember off the top of my head) that makes a mason dump with removable sides and rear pillars to convert it to a flat-bed.
> 
> ...


Appalacian trailers in Salem, Ohio. They are the ones who make those beds. A landscaper friend of mind has 4 or 5 of them. Great for landscaping but I wouldn't go hauling concrete or asphalt in them. I believe they're around $4000 or so installed.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Never thought about the hinges and the trap door... 
I am new to mason dump bodys, I am just wondering is there a way for the sides to fall inside on the bed and just take the tail gate off so it would give you the clearance? is there trucks like that? or i am just drinking thinking againlol
Also i am not looking to buy one at this time, but i am just courious about them.Thanks


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

It also depends whether the the dump piston is hinged toward the front or the rear on the frame . If hinged from the rear it puts the hitch too far forward .


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh, i never thought of that. I see what you mean


----------

